# after reading around i think SS would be a good program, need some help though!



## want to be big (Dec 13, 2011)

if i am meant to keep the weight the same for 3x5 and rest up to 3 to 8 mins in between sets etc how am i meant to finish the session in an hour?

I found this spreadsheet that i can hopefully use (original novice one)  and if i want to work it out in kg all i have to do is change the  smallest weight increment to 2.2 (instead of 5) and the lb increases for  the exercises all to 2.2 and the deadlift option to 4.5?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kE&hl=en#gid=0

i am going to switch cleans with rows and is it really necessary to do  all those warm ups, cant i just do my normal warmup then get on with the  normal work set. 

thanks


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*want to be big* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## want to be big (Dec 13, 2011)

hi prince well i did in the training forum but no one answered my questions after nearly a week plus i kind of am a beginner...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 13, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Dec 13, 2011)

Test


----------



## brazey (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board. As far as rest periods go, only rest as long as you need to. 1-3 mins should be plenty if using 5 rep sets.


----------



## want to be big (Dec 13, 2011)

but i am meant to keep the weight the same throughout the 3x5 sets and there my rep maxes so surely i would need longer rest periods, that would be fine if it is one exercise but i am meant to be doing 3 exercises or in the case of power cleans/ rows 5x3


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

weclome to our great commuity !!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 13, 2011)

want to be big said:


> but i am meant to keep the weight the same throughout the 3x5 sets and there my rep maxes so surely i would need longer rest periods, that would be fine if it is one exercise but i am meant to be doing 3 exercises or in the case of power cleans/ rows 5x3


 
Don't over think it. Rest as long as you need in the begining in order to perform the next set/exercise. You will improve as you get better conditioning but for now work within your means, not what some program calls for. Any program has to be adjusted to the individual and is just a guide. Hard work on the basic exercises without overtraining is the key element for success. If the workout lasts too long as written perhaps reduce the number of exercises per workout. You'll know its working as long as you get stronger each time you do the exercise.


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

